# Goodyear G614



## 660griz (Jul 29, 2016)

Anyone switched out their trailer/RV/camper tires for these?
How are they holding up?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 29, 2016)

Dang Griz !! Sorry nobody has said anything !! My junk ain't never pulled far enough to matter !! I usually put the cheapest thang I can find on !!


----------



## 660griz (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks Greg. I guess no one has swapped their tires. 
Seems like everywhere I pull is far.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Aug 2, 2016)

After getting fed-up with my "China Bombs", I put on a set of "made in the USA" Goodyear G614's and have literally not looked back since. I used to have to keep looking in my rearview mirror, looking for rubber flying off my trailer tires. That was 3 or 4 years ago and the Goodyears still look almost new, and I have not had a single issue with them. YRMD (Your results may differ). Out on RV.NET there are some people who have found a cheaper tire that they say is as good or better than the G614's, but, for me, I'll stick with what works for me.


----------



## 660griz (Aug 11, 2016)

Bob Shaw said:


> After getting fed-up with my "China Bombs", I put on a set of "made in the USA" Goodyear G614's and have literally not looked back since. I used to have to keep looking in my rearview mirror, looking for rubber flying off my trailer tires. That was 3 or 4 years ago and the Goodyears still look almost new, and I have not had a single issue with them. YRMD (Your results may differ). Out on RV.NET there are some people who have found a cheaper tire that they say is as good or better than the G614's, but, for me, I'll stick with what works for me.



Thanks Bob. Good to hear. I am going to go for it once I verify my wheels can handle 110 psi. The tires may be expensive but, like you, for piece of mind, it is worth it.


----------



## aabradley82 (Aug 11, 2016)

The g614 is one of the best tires for trailers. We put over 100k on one set. I don't think we've had a blowout with them. A couple of flats from debris etc. Also look at the Salun 14ply. About 150 cheaper per tire. I've had a set on my everyday trailer for 2 years and haven't even had to add air. They are taller than any other 235/85/16 I've found so clearance could be an issue.


----------



## riprap (Aug 17, 2016)

I have a hard time going with goodyear after the poor performance I have had out of goodyear marathons over the many years of pulling a boat. Sounds like these are better.


----------



## aabradley82 (Aug 17, 2016)

Marathons are junk. The g614 is a real tire, you'll feel the difference if you pick one up.


----------

